# can i buy points for travel



## guest shopper (Mar 30, 2009)

I am going to fly to cali and take the train back with my 7 month son to ny. Now I want to get sleeper but I figure it would lot cheaper if I had points . So how do I buy points so I can upgrade to sleeper?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 30, 2009)

Unfortunately you can't buy enough points for a coast to coast sleeper. The maximum amount of points that you can buy in one year is 10,000, and a sleeper costs 35,000 coast to coast. So unless you've already got a bunch of AGR points saved up, or can transfer some in from another program, you won't be able to do this.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 30, 2009)

guest shopper said:


> I am going to fly to cali and take the train back with my 7 month son to ny. Now I want to get sleeper but I figure it would lot cheaper if I had points . So how do I buy points so I can upgrade to sleeper?


Wasn't there a guy here trying to get rid of some AGR points? was his name fiat-fiat??


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 31, 2009)

If you have extra miles in CO OnePass, they transfer to AGR at a rate of 1 mile:1 point! But the transfer must be in blocks of 5,000 miles only (5K, 10K, 15K, etc...)..


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 16, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Unfortunately you can't buy enough points for a coast to coast sleeper. The maximum amount of points that you can buy in one year is 10,000, and a sleeper costs 35,000 coast to coast. So unless you've already got a bunch of AGR points saved up, or can transfer some in from another program, you won't be able to do this.


What happens when you reach the 10000 point limit and you need another 1000 to get your reward trip? Will the computer reget your purchase and credit back your account?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 16, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately you can't buy enough points for a coast to coast sleeper. The maximum amount of points that you can buy in one year is 10,000, and a sleeper costs 35,000 coast to coast. So unless you've already got a bunch of AGR points saved up, or can transfer some in from another program, you won't be able to do this.
> ...


I think it sends an email saying "take the Acela"


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 17, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


that was not funny. I really needed to know.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> What happens when you reach the 10000 point limit and you need another 1000 to get your reward trip? Will the computer reget your purchase and credit back your account?


I am not certain, but I think the computer knows when you have reached the 10,000 per *calendar year* limit.

But here's a hint: 

You can buy 10,000 points on Dec 31, 2009 at 11 PM and 10,000 points on Jan 1, 2010 at 1 AM!  (Your purchases are in 2 different calendar years!)


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Bigval109 said:
> ...


If you haven't bought any of the points yet, you can purchase 10,000 points for a limited time and you'll get a 10% bonus. This would give you the extra 1000. If you have already bought points, then I think you're out of luck!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 18, 2009)

The cheapest way to get points is to (barring the AGR Mastercard ect.) is to travel.

And I still think my answer was funny, and appropriate.


----------



## Upstate (Jul 18, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> The cheapest way to get points is to (barring the AGR Mastercard ect.) is to travel.


...on Continental


----------



## AlanB (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not sure just how they would stop you, but since they have a limit I'm pretty sure that they do enforce it.

However, if you are short just 1,000 points, have a friend/spouse/family member gift you 1,000 points. You are allowed to receive 10,000 gift points in addition to your buying 10,000 yourself.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 18, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I'm not sure just how they would stop you, but since they have a limit I'm pretty sure that they do enforce it.
> However, if you are short just 1,000 points, have a friend/spouse/family member gift you 1,000 points. You are allowed to receive 10,000 gift points in addition to your buying 10,000 yourself.


Is there a charge for doing that?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2009)

There is no charge. What is done is person A buys points for person B's AGR account. However, I am confused! :blink: (That's not very hard to do!  )

The rules say that you can buy up to 10,000 points in a calendar year. It also says an account can receive up to 10,000 points per calendar year. So does that mean an account can get 10,000 points total, or can you buy 10,000 points and your friend can buy 10,000 points for your account - for a total increase of points in your account of 20,000 points? :huh:


----------



## spot1181 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mrs. spot and I each bought 10,000 points and wanted to buy each other 10,000, but your limit per year is 10,000 from any source except their bonus points.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 18, 2009)

spot1181 said:


> Mrs. spot and I each bought 10,000 points and wanted to buy each other 10,000, but your limit per year is 10,000 from any source except their bonus points.



The way I read the rule, is you can buy or receive 10,000 pt.s per calendar year (TOTAL)! I Hope I'm Wrong But...?????

RF


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 19, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


I just found out that I had already purchased 9000 points. So I can buy the 1000 I need. Thanks You can scrool back to Jan. to view your transactions.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 19, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigval109 said:
> ...


I think your question has already been answered, but if I'm understanding it correctly you should be able to buy the 1000 and if you do so by the end of the bonus period (in August sometime I think) you should get and additional bonus of 100 points in addition to the 1000.

On Edit: WHoops! Sorry, I thought you were asking a question whereas you were making a statement. You should still get the 100 point bonus if you buy the 1000 points by August 31st.


----------

